# Wireless Laptop Unable to Ping LAN IPs



## catfacem3n (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a wireless laptop with Windows XP that is not able to ping LAN IPs except the router. This very same computer is capable to access the internet via the router.

The other computers are able to ping the laptop and access it with its computer name but the laptop obviously can't do the same.

I have searched the internet for this problem but everything I find assumes that pinging LAN IPs is working and the Microsoft Network Browser isn't working.

Thanks for all the help and I will glady give more information if you may need it.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

OK Just for a moment can we forget the Pings. The laptop can access the router and also the internet via the router. Can the laptop access the other computers.

You have already said the other computers can access the laptop, and I assume the router too. 

Is this correct?


----------



## catfacem3n (Feb 16, 2006)

The laptop cannot access the other computers by going to My Network Places->View Workgroup or by entering _\\ip_address_ in run.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

99% of the time, failure to ping is a firewall issue on the computer you're pinging. Disable ALL firewalls on one of the machines and see if that doesn't resolve the ping issue.


----------



## catfacem3n (Feb 16, 2006)

The real problem is that I cannot access the network, except the internet, from the laptop. From the other computers I can access the laptop. I'm 100% sure that it isn't a firewall issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm 100% sure that there's no way you can possibly know that.  A failure to respond to PING is almost always a firewall. Since you don't think it's a firewall, what do you think it is?

Perhaps if you told us what other machines you have, and what issues they have accessing other machines, that would help.


----------



## catfacem3n (Feb 16, 2006)

The network has a linksys router capable of wireless using SSID, a laptop, and two desktops (i'll call them A and B). The laptop and desktops get their network information via DHCP from the router and they both have the windows firewall turned off, and no third party firewall is running.

The problem is that the laptop cannot not access any network resource, for example when I goto my network places and click "View Workgroup" it wait about half a minute and says it is not accessible.

The laptop can access the internet and access the router, which it can also ping. When the laptop tries to ping desktop A, it appears as if it were trying to ping a non-existent IP.

The desktop has a shared printer and shared folders. From the desktop I can access the router somewhat laggily but consistent. When I ping the laptop from the desktop I get on average 100ms.

What I believe is wrong is that the laptop is not recieving IP to MAC address information so it can create an IP table. Althou this whole process eludes me, I do know that the router shows the DHCP table containing three entries which I asserted were current and valid.

I spent three hours on this problem, AND I did a system restore to a state too weeks old on the laptop. It still had the same problem.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I understand you frustration, and indeed if things are as you say they are then this is a very puzzling problem. 

However I believe Johnwill is correct in his supposition that this seems like a firewall issue. I know you have said windows firewall is not enabled on any of the PC's, but the symtoms you describe certainly indicate this as the cause of your problem, but ok.

Please give us the IP configurations of all the PCs by typing 'ipconfig /all >c:\config1.txt' without the quotes for each pc changing the config suffix number to 1, 2 and (L for laptop).

Then, on the laptop please attempt to ping all your other hosts including your router, then type 'arp -a >c:\arp.txt'

Please then post the results of all 4 files (located in c:\) here.

Finally, which model Linksys router is this. Is it a multiport model and each host is connected via one of the ethernet ports?


----------



## catfacem3n (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't get access to the network until Wednesday the 22nd but that night I will post the information. Thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Clearly, the MAC and IP addresses are not an issue, since both machines get onto the Internet. If there were a problem there, it would prevent any connection. You really need to look at what "security" applications you run, and we can figure out what might be blocking the access. A HijackThis log would probably help at this point.


----------



## catfacem3n (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been sick since last friday so i'll get back to you guys sometime in the future thanks


----------

